# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Dipterocarp forest near my home

## kuching

Dec 21, 2007. I took a day off from my office work and went to go hiking & mountain climbing in a mountain near my home. It was a solo climb.



The sandstone wall:





My destination was that peak ....but I took the wrong trail & ended up few KM south of my destination. (5 hours of hike!)





The giant _Dipterocarp_ trees:






The big palm trees:






Above 1,200 feet, I found a lot of _Nepenthes hirsuta_. 




Upper pitcher of _Nepenthes hirsuta_.

----------


## kuching

_N. hirsuta_  (lower pitcher):




The inflorescence of _N. hirsuta_  (almost dried up):





All the _N. hirsuta_  are found growing in the shady area:





_Begonia_ sp. on the sandstone rock:






A species of ground herb. (Gesneriaceae)




Unidentified species:

----------


## kuching

Green crested lizard. (_Bronchocela cristatella_)






It doesn't run off when I stayed very close to the lizard.





It is trying to protect its egg (white one, near the lizard):

----------

